

Ask HN: Webspace/server tips for startups - Dent

Hi!
Are there any resources or tips on choosing a path regarding webserver/space for launching a webapp?
As I see it, buy a domain and then either rent webspace or buy a server and stash it under the bed.
Since users will be able to upload content and I pretty much need a lot of space I'm guessing buying my own server is the way to go.<p>Are there any cheaper alternatives?
And on the other side, what would be the fastest way to launch? (assuming there is a ready webapp where deployment for launch is next step)
======
run4yourlives
I certainly hope people that are buying their own servers aren't stashing them
under their beds.

You should really consider VPS if your needs out way shared services, which I
would seriously question if you are brand new. If VPS in all its forms,
including slicehost or linode is still holding you back (I'm not sure there
are many cases of this being true), collocation would be the way to go.

Hosting your own data centre makes very little sense these days given the
options available.

------
derwiki
I'd look into Slicehost for a web server, and using it in conjunction with
Amazon S3 if you're planning on serving a lot of files.

